# Tipps zum Plattfische angeln



## Lutz77987 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauche dringent ein paar tipps zum plattfsch angeln, weil ich mit meiner familie in den nächsten osterferien nach scharbeutz an die ostsee will, und dort in den 5 tagen sicher ein paar mal zum angeln komme. hat jemand sonst noch tipps, was man dort in der jahreszeit noch fangen kann ( z.B. meerforellen oder so ) bzw. war schon mal jemand da?


----------



## riecken (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfische angeln*

Von wo willste angeln ?! boot seebrücke strand ?


----------



## Lutz77987 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfische angeln*

auf der seebrücke
geht das mit makrelen fetzen ???


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfische angeln*



Lutz77987 schrieb:


> auf der seebrücke
> geht das mit *makrelen fetzen* ???



nimm lieber wattwürmer.............#h


----------



## jannisO (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfische angeln*

miete dir in neustadt ein boot und deine optionen sind besser


----------



## Lutz77987 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfische angeln*

nee ich angle denn abends oder gehts auch am tag 
ich kann mir ja kein booot mieten, weil ich mit der familie los will und das kostet ja auch geld


----------



## Christian1982 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Tipps zum Plattfische angeln*

hi Lutz77987,

ich war schon seid langer Zeit nicht mehr auf der Scharbeutzer Brücke unterwegs. Einerseits waren mir dort immer zuviele Touris unterwegs, andererseits hatte ich leider immer wieder die Nemo Dorsch Angler gesehen die alles abknüppelten was ihnen am Haken hing. Dies hatte mich dann wieder der Brandung näher gebracht.

Wenn du auf der Scharbeutzer Brücke angeln willst müsstest Du trotzdem ne ecke weit raus werfen können. Meiner Erfahrung nach habe ich meine Fische beim Ententeich nur auf knapp 100m gefangen und wenn mal ein bissel Wind war konnte man die auch im Lichtkegel fangen. Die beste Ecke sollte grade raus sein.

Köder sollten immer die Wattis sein. Du kannst die in Neustadt kaufen oder dir selbst welche sammeln. Neopren Wathose an einen kleinen Plümper am Stiel mit Kescher oder Küchensieb einem kleinen Eimer und schon haste in knapp 2 stunden dir 25€ für deine 100 würmer oder mehr gespart.

Alternativ kannst du Dir ja die Haffkruger Brücke dann mal ansehen. Die ist ein bissel kleiner aber der Untergrund ist dort ein wenig unreiner. Ansonsten kannste auch bestimmt gut in Niendorf beim Schwimmbad in der Brandung angeln, dass Auto kannste gleich an der Strasse parken wenn du ein Platz findest.

Gruß
Christian


----------

